# Resources for CATV / RF



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Edrick said:


> So I'm looking to learn more about the CATV / RF Systems and recommended signal levels and what it all means. I've seen for example cable boxes / modems read -6.5dB for example. I'm looking to get into troubleshooting some setups and would love to learn more about it.


http://www.cabl.com

Good site, used to frequent the forums often when I was doing resi. They are somewhat like us over there so I would suggest browsing the forums and just reading before posting questions, its not a DIY site. Also, wikipedia has some good info if you know what you are searching for.

Another one is 

www.line-man.com

Same goes for them, it is a site for professionals but great reading also.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

www.cabletechs.org


----------

